# Simple upgrade



## scottro (Oct 9, 2019)

So, being somewhat ill, just for fun I took a meaningless 11.2 install I have and decided to upgrade to 12.0.  First went from 11.2-11.3, then to 12.0
It worked exactly as it should.  Some things did take a bit, but using freebsd-install, upgraded then did pkg upgrade and pkg update, and at the end, with no problems, have a perfectly  running, including all 3rd party stuff that I use, 12.0 system.  It seems to me that the binary upgrade path has GREATLY improved so kudos to the devs and thanks for all their work.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2019)

scottro said:


> First went from 11.2-11.3, then to 12.0


You should be able to go from 11.2 to 12.0 in one go. There's no need to upgrade to any of the intermediate versions.


----------



## scottro (Oct 9, 2019)

I had the impression I had to do the steps. Thanks, that will save a lot of time elsewhere. Not sure where or when I thought you had to go through each release, but I learned something this morning.


----------

